# northwest



## stircrazy (Sep 7, 2010)

anyone on here doing the northwest USA/westren Canada BBQ circut?  I saw the MadCow BBQ truck and trailer flying down the road in Kamloops a couple days ago.. can only assume they were comming from Lynden, or heading to Calgary, or both.

Quite the neat looking trailer.

Steve


----------

